# Karmikis Lass Meg



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

MEG :18.01.1993 - 05.01.2008
Treasured Golden Memories of my beautiful girl
"We may not be together
In the way we used to be
But we are still connected 
By a cord no eye can see
If ever you need to find me
We are never far apart
Just look beyond the rainbow
And find me in your heart"


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

What a nice tribute to your Meg. She had a good 15 years... 
Peace...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Very, very nice. Meg sits on your shoulder and watches out over you daily.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's a very nice tribute to Meg, RIP sweet Girl







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

A very nice tribute for sweet Meg.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A beautiful tribute to Meg, RIP, Sweet Meg


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is beautiful. That is how i think of my Hunter!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry for you loss your Meg and my Meg can play at the bridge together.

Maggie


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is so touching. I am so sorry for the loss of Meg.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

maggie1951 said:


> Sorry for you loss your Meg and my Meg can play at the bridge together.
> 
> Maggie


Oh how I wish I could believe!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

RIP Meg!!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Oh how I wish I could believe!


Its believing in the bridge that keeps me going knowing we will met again one day never to be parted again.

Maggie


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

maggie1951 said:


> Its believing in the bridge that keeps me going knowing we will met again one day never to be parted again.
> 
> Maggie


Yep. I will too!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Yep. I will too!


This is a poem from the bridge always makes me cry.

Maggie









_Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor;
those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again,
just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance.
His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers.
Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 
You have been spotted,
and when you and your special friend finally meet,
you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. 
The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head,
and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 
~ Author unknown _


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Rest in Peace dear Meg, and run free on the bridge.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

That was a very nice tribute. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is really beautiful.


----------

